# Need opinions on a trailer version 2, the aluminum chronicles.



## Nevek (Sep 21, 2011)

I've been looking for a new trailer for my 15' Whaler and I have a couple questions. I have it narrowed down between 2 trailers, both by Continental. The A1515 and the AS1616. The A1515 is slightly smaller (better for fitting in my garage) but has 12" tires. The AS1616 is a foot longer and has a torsion axle. The dealer has been less than par on some of my questions so I don't know how much more it would be to get 13" wheels on the A1515, but I think I definitely want 13" wheels for my trips to the east coast of FL and the keys. The price difference between the two is $300. Is it worth $300 for the torsion axle and bigger tires? I have always had leaf springs and they have always treated me well. They are cheap to replace and I would gladly pay $50 every 5 years to replace them instead of $400 for the torsion axle. What do you guys think?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The torsion axle is nice cause it will lower the trailer frame and make it so you don't need to dunk the trailer as much. That being said I am sticking with leaf springs cause like you said they are easy and cheap to replace. As far as 12 vs 13 inch tires, I doubt you will see alot of difference in an inch. Now if they were 8" tires I would say definately pay for the upgrade. What kind/size of 12" and 13" tires are they?


----------



## Nevek (Sep 21, 2011)

> The torsion axle is nice cause it will lower the trailer frame and make it so you don't need to dunk the trailer as much. That being said I am sticking with leaf springs cause like you said they are easy and cheap to replace. As far as 12 vs 13 inch tires, I doubt you will see alot of difference in an inch. Now if they were 8" tires I would say definately pay for the upgrade. What kind/size of 12" and 13" tires are they?


No idea on the kind/size of tires. I know they aren't radial.


New trailer in mind. I just talked to a Magic Tilt dealer and they said for $719 I can get a galvanized trailer with torsion axle. Didn't get the model number but I definitely want to check that out.


----------



## rw29914 (Jan 14, 2011)

torsion axle will be a way nicer ride, a lot smoother and if taken care of you probably will never need to replace it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

When I get home I can send you a pic of my trailer that is under a Whaler 15 sport. Just pm me your email.


----------



## Nevek (Sep 21, 2011)

> When I get home I can send you a pic of my trailer that is under a Whaler 15 sport.  Just pm me your email.


PM'd


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Got it and I'll get it to you. Thanks.


----------

